# Band saw cuts Skew



## Kevin1950 (Nov 17, 2015)

Greetings, 
I really need advice on how to set my band saw to cut straight.
I have tried the check tension of the blade, change the blade etc, is there anything I'm forgetting?
Regards,
Kevin


----------



## bazmak (Nov 17, 2015)

What is the blade width ? Wider blades cut more straight.Is the blade perpendicular to the table.Do not force the cut,and with my band saw in particular it tries to veer off so i compensate and to get a straight line
it looks as though i am trying to cut offline


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2015)

Usually means that the set is worn off on the blade. A dull blade with bad set will never cut straight. With cheap blades a single cut can destroy the set.


----------



## chucketn (Nov 17, 2015)

What kind type and brand of saw? If it is the infamous Chinese 4x6 H/V type as sold by HF and others, there is an excellent alignment and adjustment guide, "Blade Tracking and Adjustment for 4x6 Metal Cutting Bandsaws", By John Pitkin. Google the title with the authors name and you will find a site where you can download it.

Chuck


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 17, 2015)

A hot bandsaw blade will not track well.  If you are feeding to fast, or have too high of blade speed, it will heat up and twist within the cut.


----------



## velocette (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Kevin 
can I point you to an excellent manual by John Pitkin on setting up a bandsaw it covers all aspects.

Eric 

View attachment 4x6BandsawAdjust.pdf


----------



## cwelkie (Nov 17, 2015)

I can also support the recommendations made to follow John Pitkin's lead.  Just last week I finally decided to sort out why my saw would cut fine with a new blade but in short order start to veer off verticle.  Turns out that that the machined edge on both wheels was too wide.  This was "flattening" the set from the blade (all the "inside" teeth showed shiny witnesses spots).  I chucked the wheels in my lathe and added a chamfer to the corner that provided clearance for the teeth.

I also found that the wheels were not on the same plane (by 3/8"!).  That was fixed by repositioning the wheels on the shafts with various bespoke spacers.

Time will tell but I'm happier now.
Charlie


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 17, 2015)

The way I have found the 4 x 6 saws will cut on skew is the chips under the slides for changing stock size
Try cleaning and just set on large size stock
I have use this for 25 years and my saw will cut strait ever time

Dave


----------



## Kevin1950 (Nov 18, 2015)

Greetings, 
Thank you all for the information, I'll let you know how it goes.

Regards,
Kevin


----------

